# West branch



## ox48 (Jun 23, 2012)

Fishing for crappie. Little slow. And small ones. Wish i knew how to catch muskie.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## awe-below-me (Apr 12, 2009)

Caught some good ones drifting the riverbed from just east of the old rr bed to rocksprings road. Sunday was a beautiful day for it. I always seem to do better when i dont try.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

ox48- i camped there last weekend with my kids they are 4 & 5 yrs old. we crappie fished two days and did very well. we fished timber in 5-10 feet with 8ft being the best we boated over 200 crappies with around 80 keepers. all fish were caught on 1 1/2 tubes anything chartruse or with chartruse in it caught fis!


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

ox48 said:


> Fishing for crappie. Little slow. And small ones. Wish i knew how to catch muskie.
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Funny you say that because a few weeks ago when I was there we were catching dinks too...I was at the marinas dropping straight down off the bridge. As far as muskie we saw a guy catch a 42 inch muskie in a boat not even 20 feet away...they are definitely there !

LAND BIG FISH !!!


----------



## ox48 (Jun 23, 2012)

drake. I was camping same week. I will have to try the timbers. I have been hearing that is where they are. May hit a nice muskie in the process. Probably be out weekend of 24th to hit them hard again. Need to stock up for winter.


----------



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi. I am heading out to WB with my son this weekend and would like to try some crappie fishing as we will be there a few days. I was wondering what the preferred setup choice is..live bait...jogging,etc...also any suggestions where on the lake to look for them? I have only fished there once so I have no experience on that lake basically...thanks!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Try fishing under the Rock Springs Road bridge after dark. You'll have to sort through some small fish, but you'll end up with a limit of nice fish........Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7231 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Mark,

I will stop in your shop later today to pick up some tackle. Appreciate the advice!. 

Thanks..Joe


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

ox48, it's fairly easy to catch a muskie at west branch. Just troll small lures such as hot n tots or cast for them. With the weather cooling down they will began hitting more. You don't have to troll the big muskie lures that the pros use. Besides muskies you never know what you may catch on the smaller lures.


----------



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

Would you be able to tell me where the silver creek area is..also thanks for the advice


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Jstiene,

The Silver Creek area is the large cove/bay that is just west of the beach on the south shore. It is marked as a No Wake zone, and is also the designated "Swim Area" for boaters. It is a nice area to fish as it is out of the way of the heavy traffic and has lots of structure to work.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

What are good times for the muskies? Morning/evening? Mid day??


----------



## ox48 (Jun 23, 2012)

Under bridge at night with latern. Use a tube bait. Try small tube w green chartuse black w yellow. Tubes have been best. Also live minnows are good to. just jig about eight feet. And enjoy the fish. I also heard 5 to ten feet water near timber. But water is pretty low.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

jstiene said:


> Would you be able to tell me where the silver creek area is..also thanks for the advice


Really? You got a short memory I think!!


----------



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Lakeslouie

Well I worked Silver Creek most of Thursday. You must have been there at the same time as me as I fished it late morning and again early evening till dark. I saw some top water movement but didnt hook a musky. My son and I did get a few bass just before dark but that was about it. We are still here for 1/2 day today (Friday) so we are going to give it a another shot back in Silver Creek....We did mostly along short but may try more in the middle of Silver Creek as well...I am a first timer so trying to learn all the structure...

also tried Jay Lake Thursday with no action whatsover,..

Thanks...


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

First time at westbranch today in my 1964 blue and white deep v MFG saw a few guys out early trolling for the musky wondering if anyone here saw me? I did see a peice of a musky come out of the water but he didnt want me lure or i was too late. Beautiful lake didnt catch anything but two baby bass. Im really interested in fishing there more its probally the same distance from me as mosquito is all i do at skeeter is fish for flatheads tho. Any help as to good musky spots there would be awesome.


----------



## Darby45 (May 29, 2012)

Think I saw you this am Khersh88. I was real close to the dam. Had a couple of Musky blow up on my bait but that was it for the musky. Did catch 4 nice bass. I mostly cast for musky. I fish weeds and weed edges.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yea i was up around the dam around 7 ish then we looped around and did another pass. Up close to the tower. Nice lake first time i was there im usually at mosquito chasing flatheads at night. That water is wayyy nicer there tho. If u see me again out there say hi. Its cool to see people on here are real ha ha.


----------

